# Ex-Mass. Governor Paul Cellucci dies of ALS



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Argeo Paul Cellucci died Saturday afternoon after losing his fight with Lou Gehrig's disease.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/f...dies/-/9848766/20223736/-/nxb0lk/-/index.html


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

May he rest in peace.
ALS is an awful disease.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

He was a classy guy. RIP


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RIP

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

R.I.P. Governor Argeo Paul Cellucci


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

One of the best guys in politics-a true man of the people, RIP.


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

Awful way to die


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Nice guy. I had the pleasure of speaking with him and took him on a tour of the West Roxbury VA OREA Building when it opened back in like 1991. Down to earth and sincere.
RIP


----------



## Fitzwilly (Oct 17, 2006)

I grew up around the corner from Argeo sr and my grandfather ate breakfast with jr at Nick's Diner pretty regularly back in the day. Nothing but positive memories.

R.I.P. it was tough seeing him deteriorate.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

RIP, Governor. ALS is a terrible way to go; my Grandmother died of it.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Rip. gov. My fathers neighbor in Florida has it and it is very sad. The last time I was down visiting he could barely talk. He went from being a very active retired person to not being able o do anything almost overnight.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I had no idea he was even sick! RIP Governor Celluci


----------

